# Ist diese RAM-Bestückung möglich?



## Lemm1ng (8. September 2010)

*Ist diese RAM-Bestückung möglich?*

*Hi,
ich habe für meinen PC bei Hardwareversand.de diesen Arbeitsspeicher bestellt (*hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit Corsair DDR3 PC1600 C9 Dominator*) und dann das Corsair TW3X4G1600C9D Kit bekommen. Welches auf 1,8 Volt spezifiziert is. Prozessor ist der i7-860. Laut Intel geht, dass seit neustem sogar in Ordnung (http://download.intel.com/design/processor/datashts/322164.pdf) aber früher hieß es ja, dass maximal 1,65 Volt gehn. Außerdem frag ich mich ob auch das Mainboard von Bedeutung ist, wäre das ASUS P7P55D-E Pro. Was sagt ihr soll ichs wagen oder lieber den RAM wechseln?


Danke für die Hilfe 
*


----------



## kress (8. September 2010)

*AW: Ist diese RAM-Bestückung möglich?*

Mh, 1,8V gehen schon, würde ich aber nicht wagen.
Wie es bei Hardwareversand in die Gruppe 1600mhz low voltage gekommen ist, ist mir schleierhaft.
Ich frage mich, was alle mit den Dominators haben... nur wegen den Heatspreadern, die sie nicht umbedingt besser machen. 
An deiner Stelle würde ich dir andere Dominators empfehlen oder G.Skill Eco Ram. Die laufen mit 1,35V.


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Ist diese RAM-Bestückung möglich?*

Also, selbst wenn Intel es erlaubt, ist es um einiges schonender für die CPU den RAM mit max. 1,65V laufen zu lassen.
Ausserdem sollte der RAM die 1333 MHz auch mit 9-9-9-26 und 1,65V schaffen.
Ist aufjedenfall ein verusch wert 

Das MoBo ist nicht von bedeutung.
Bei 1,85V kann es auch keinen Schaden nehmen.
Wennschon dann nur die CPU.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (8. September 2010)

*AW: Ist diese RAM-Bestückung möglich?*

Ich würde mit der Begründung: Kein LowVoltage Speicher reklamieren und mir passenden geben lassen. Natürlich sind höhere Spannungen irgendwo freigegeben, die 1,65V rührten auch nur daher - das Intel nicht weiter Validiert hatte. Aber prinzipiell mögen die Controller 1,5 bis 1,7 Volt Speicher am liebsten - da hat man die wenigsten Probleme - alternativ kannst Du auch den Dominator bei 9-9-9-24 und 1,65 Volt testen - unsere Module sind gut selektiert und bieten es oft an auch unterhalb der Voltage betrieben zu werden - im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Speichern. Aber das musst Du austesten


----------



## Lemm1ng (9. September 2010)

*AW: Ist diese RAM-Bestückung möglich?*

Okay, danke für die Hilfe schon mal. Ich werd einfach mal 9-9-9-24 und 1,65 Volt testen sobald meine Grafikkarte angekommen ist...werde  aber hardwareversand auf jeden Fall sagen, dass sie da n Fehler im System haben. Kann ich nicht auch den Takt runterschrauben und gleichzeitig die Spannung senken? Oder kostet mich das mehr Leistung als wenn ich die Timings ändere?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (9. September 2010)

*AW: Ist diese RAM-Bestückung möglich?*

im Prinzip kannst Du auch mal CL 8-8-8-24 bei 1333 sollte auch sauber laufen, musst halt mit den Voltages schauen wie es am besten passt - einfach mal testen  

Verlust zwischen 1600 und 1333 ist marginal - merkt man beim bedienen und nutzen des Rechners nur in Benchmarks


----------



## Lemm1ng (9. September 2010)

*AW: Ist diese RAM-Bestückung möglich?*

Okay werde ich ausprobiern  Danke


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (9. September 2010)

*AW: Ist diese RAM-Bestückung möglich?*

Nicht dafür - immer gerne - halte uns bitte auf dem laufenden


----------

